# Cloudy Water



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

The water in my tank is so cloudy its not even funny the tanks been running for about three days with sand but it wont go away


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Gosh I wonder what causes the cloudiness? I had a problem with that many years ago. and couldnt figure it out. i dont remember what I did. hope someone here has some helpful ideas.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you use "live" sand, or dry aragonite?

If live... some of this is bacteria that have not settled. You need more live rock for the bacteria to cling to and the cloudiness will disappear quickly.

If dry... this is not unusual. Just wait it out for a few more days.

Provide some more details of your setup and we can help more.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

I used 40 pounds of live sand and 20 pounds of dry but the cloudiness is going away thnx :-D


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

My tank is almost totally normal :-D heres why get this if your tank is at all cloudy


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

What is your alk, calc,salinity,temp, magnes,nitrate,nitrite? lighting system u got? sump or wet/dry kit? more info about the tank would be great how much rock u got? also where did u get the rock ? pumps? everything u can think of would be great!

thanx


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

p.s. You really need to get a lot more live rock try to find rocks with a lot of purple in color (caroline algae) look on craigslist, thats where I bougt mine from a local guy which he had his tank established for years! You should probably get that before trying to add fish or anything else.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

those fish are just cycling the guy at the store said to get some


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya they will help, what kind of sump do you have and return pump and lighting, your equipment?


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

i have a hang on filter hagan 70 aqua clear and the lighting that came with the tank. i know i dont have to much money. i just a kid  lol


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

For now, I would suggest using activated carbon very aggressively in the AquaClear. Activated carbon is better than nothing, if you don't have a skimmer. With proper utilization of carbon, combined with your existing set up and a SMALL bioload, you should have a successful marine aquarium.

A word of caution on this... be EXTREMELY careful to only select very sturdy fish. You do not want to keep the large majority of marine fish in a system without a good protein skimmer.


----------

